# HSUS under Investigation



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

It would be better if they got declared a sponsor of terrorism.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Several members of HSUS were arrested in Canada. Six activists and a freelance cameraman working for Reuters Television were detained. They were on board a small craft near the Magdalen Islands in the Gulf of St. Lawrence, and they broke the law by coming within 10 meters (30 feet) of the hunters, officials said.

Rebecca Aldworth (Chief Terrorist) of the HSUS told Reuters by satellite phone that angry hunters had thrown seal flippers and carcasses at the activists.

This group had $95 million skins (hehehe) in Jan 2005 to spend on anti-hunting and conning pet owners. 

What group do "you" support to fight these scumbags? (Not intended for anyone in particular, just whomever reads this.)


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, no doubt. Back during the Canadian Seal hunt, they had a splash page on their site with the seal hunt body count. It was great. Found myself cheering everytime the body count went up! Classic.

These folks are terrorists. They mislead Americans into believing all they do is protect pets, and then use that money to spearhead anti-hunting and anti-trapping legislation. They work closely with PETA and several other wacko groups, as it is no accident they have a program for saving the whales (a la Greenpeace), and both PETA and HSUS were protesting the seal hunt. There's a myriad of other initiaves that we can easily see how these groups unite to fight our rights, and the tactics they use is nothing short of lies, threats, disruptions and terror tactics in supporting medical clinic arsons and bombings, vandalism of fur farms and the list goes on.

I sure hope they get their you know what caught in the wringer on this. It sure as heck doesn't cost millions to reunite pets and pet owners. Ridiculous.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Part of the problem is many politicians and politicians families fall for the hype and see being good to these organizations as good for their political image. Hunters need to make it known that politicians that support these groups don't get sportsmen votes period.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

vermonster13 said:


> Part of the problem is many politicians and politicians families fall for the hype and see being good to these organizations as good for their political image. Hunters need to make it known that politicians that support these groups don't get sportsmen votes period.


NO DOUBT! These pukes engage in this tactic all the time. They send out during the election season their "rating card" on every candidate running for office, and they "rate" each candidate's track record on "protecting animals". We should do the same thing. Call it the wacko scale.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Rate the wackos. LOL. Save time, just reverse "their" list. :wink:


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Silver Pine said:


> Rate the wackos. LOL. Save time, just reverse "their" list. :wink:


:banana:


----------

